# Rust protection project



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

I've been working on some reels recently for friends/family who dunk them and don't clean them afterwards and got to wondering what's the best thing I can find to keep them rust free.

I bought some cheap steel bar stock from HD, used a grinder to get it nice and shiny, wiped it down with acetone and put on anything I thought would be good for fishing reels and/or guns and a few other *** items (di-grease is really looking promising for support bearings).

I use a qutip to apply the oil/grease to metal and was careful not to contaminate or touch the metal with my hands. I'm not sure why some areas show much more rust than others.

I forgot a few more, like Shimano oil, cal's grease, boca oil, DC111 and whatever else I can find in the garage, probably mystery oil and maybe ATF too.

When I get back, I'm gonna start over and this time use a spray bottle to mist the area with salt water from the next time I go fishing.



List of oils/greases

1 Corrosion-X
2 Corrosion-X HD
3 Corrosion-X Max Wax
4 Mil-Comm 2500 Oil
5 Rem Oil
6 Miltec-1 Oil
7 Slip 2000 Gunlube
8 Slip 2000 Gunlube EWL
9 Slip 2000 Gunlube Grease
10 FP-10
11 FP-10 Grease
12 Miltec-1 Grease
13 Tetra Grease
14 Abu Reel Grease
15 Royal Purple ISO 10
16 Royal Purple ISO 30
17 Royal Purple Assembly Lube
18 Rocket Fuel Liquid Grease
19 Quantum Hot Sauce Oil
20 Flitz Polish
21 White Lithium Grease
22 Di-electric Grease
23 Hi-temp Axle Grease


----------



## cbbass123 (May 15, 2013)

best thing to keep them rust/corrosion free is to clean them soon after use, especially if saltwater touches them. I always fully disassemble and clean mine after saltwater use. It's like cleaning guns after going to the range. A helpful thing is to apply a sort of thick grease, like penn's blue grease in the handle openings where the drive gear bearings are housed. This will repel water from entering inside the body through those vulnerable cavities.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

I thought I posted an update, guess not.


----------



## speckcaster (May 5, 2012)

*Lubriplate!*

Drundel ...... my uncle and some of his buddies turned me on to this stuff....Lubriplate

it's the best stuff around .... it's a lubricant used on food processing equipment with a wide range of temperatures (from frozen to hot) it's what they use on commercial meat saws and food processing equipment (canning, belts, etc etc.)

the thing is it's what the guides & fishermen use up in Alaska to maintain equipment (guns, reels etc etc) since the stuff in non toxic and works in conditions other oils, lubes, etc can't and start gumming up...

This stuff is the best gun and reel lubricant around....check these links out:

http://www.lubriplate.com/

http://www.lubriplate.com/Products/NSF-H-1-Registered-Food-Machinery-Lubricants/FMO-AW-Series.aspx

speckcaster


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

speckcaster said:


> Drundel ...... my uncle and some of his buddies turned me on to this stuff....Lubriplate
> 
> it's the best stuff around .... it's a lubricant used on food processing equipment with a wide range of temperatures (from frozen to hot) it's what they use on commercial meat saws and food processing equipment (canning, belts, etc etc.)
> 
> ...


We have some at work in the lab and what I have messed with, sorta reminds me a light silicon grease. I have some food grease for my grinder, wish I would have thought about testing it when I did my test. I'll try to get some from work and also test out the food grease this spring when I try some more products.


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

1. Red corrosion x, wipe everything down with this first
2. Yamaha all purpose blue marine grease, coat the innards, screw holes, metal by the thumb bar
3. Xtreme reel +, bearings
4. Cals drag grease, drag

This is a great site from a "master" reel mechanic http://alantani.com


----------

